# '100 Minute Bible'



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2005)

'100 Minute Bible'


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

> It has been written for those who want to know more about Christianity but who do not have the time to read the original Bible, the company says.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2005)

We do not need a "Cliff's Notes" approach to the Bible; we need a return to the whole counsel of God.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 21, 2005)

scary!

I guess this will have to do until MTV does a three minute video summarizing the entire Bible.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 21, 2005)

> Deuteronomy 4:2 - You shall not add to the word which I am commanding you, nor take away from it, that you may keep the commandments of the LORD your God which I command you.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > It has been written for those who want to know more about Christianity but who do not have the time to read the original Bible, the company says.


  can you imagine doing a market study and coming up with that  Talk about living in a fastfood culture. Even religion and reading have to be minimized for quick consumption.


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote] : Talk about living in a fastfood culture. Even religion and reading have to be minimized for quick consumption. [/quote]

Sickning, isn't it?


----------



## daveb (Sep 22, 2005)

Nothing like promoting biblical illiteracy, I guess we don't have enough of that. What happens when 100 minutes is too long?


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 22, 2005)

Gen 1:1 Beginning God create
Gen 1:2 Earth without form
Gen 1:3 Light!
Gen 1:4 GOOD!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

Webmaster:



> We are the culture of the one minute bible. Do we really desire to be known for this? We would not take up arms with William Gouge who made it the habit of reading 15 chapters of the Bible a day. Rather, we would market to a consumer generation devotions in a minute, and prayers along with a bag of fries.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Webmaster:
> 
> 
> ...



I remember reading that a long time ago. Honestly, fifteen minutes a day will go a long way (for the average pop-culture layman) to undoing biblical illiteracy. That being said, fifteen minutes a day naturally leads to 20...25...etc.


----------

